# 2016 salt marsh 1656



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

nice skiff


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice skiff


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Sweet sled...


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

How do you like that 30hp mercury? Is it the long or short shaft? Do you wish you had gone for the 40hp max hp rating for skiff?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## The Rodfather (Dec 9, 2016)

fishn&flyn said:


> How do you like that 30hp mercury? Is it the long or short shaft? Do you wish you had gone for the 40hp max hp rating for skiff?
> If your going to run it light then 30hp is good. But if u plan to add 2 batteries and a trolling motor i would go 40hp. I run 25mph with a 4 blade prop with max weight. Im switching to a 3 blade for more speed. But im content with the 30


----------



## The Rodfather (Dec 9, 2016)

Its a 20 inch shaft. If i had the extra money would have gone with the 40hp. or even 50hp. I like to go fast !


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks man I went with the 30 tohatsu cause it was 650$ less than the mercury and had a great review from a guide friend of mine, i would go with a 40 as well but it was $100 extra per horse or 100$ extra per mph and I was trying to stay within a set budget! Im probably better off only hitting things at 25mph anyway!


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------

